# Avian X A frame blind



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

Anyone own one of these or hunt out of one? I'm thinking about purchasing and would love some feedback. 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Zink...gclid=CK2__6TRvM4CFQELaQod8yMBEQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Have 2 of them, hunt really well.


----------



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

love mine but really only meant for 3 guys


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. Fairly easy to transport and setup?


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Get a ghillie suit, grab a chair and no fuss or muss! Wet, pop over rain suit. Too wet use a camo umbrella with the suit/chest waders. MOBILITY ...


----------



## gregjohnson (Nov 30, 2006)

Just a FYI, Rogers Sporting Goods has them for sale for $474.99 with free shipping.


----------



## Bullfrog (Dec 29, 2009)

Great to hunt out of but like said before, you can only fit 3 comfortably. The only downfall is the million parts to the frame you have to put together. In the dark assembly can be a real pain.
This year I bought a couple Tanglefree Panel blinds. Only have to assemble once. Folds up nice, easy to brush in. The only thing I don't care for is the handle. Needs a shoulder strap or back pack straps.


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

Grab some rebar or rods that you can push down in the mud near a pond, and attach some black safety fencing. Grass in the fencing. Pull up and roll up. The fencing is like $30 for 50' or 100', local grass is free but the artificial stuff is cheaper. You can add some additional camo netting as well. We utilize this stuff way cheaper than a $500 commercial blind which leaves for more dollars for dog toys, decoys, and ammo.


----------



## dungdn93 (Jul 20, 2016)

Great for hunting, but as mentioned, you can only fit three comfortably. The only downfall is the million parts to the frame you have to put together. During the dark can be a real pain.


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

My kids put it together in the dark in less than 5 minutes. Easily portable. Easy to grass. Cordura makes it windproof. Was a non believer until I used it - we love it so much we bought a 2nd. Dog outside in a momarsh invisilab on each end of the hide with 7 shooters. Poles are attached in the middle like tent poles on a dome tent with the bungy cord so they don't ever separate. 

LOVE the blind - I'd give it 5 stars

SMO


----------



## n m mechanical (Oct 19, 2012)

Have 2 and set up is fast much faster then setting up 5 layout blinds


----------

